# What colour is anything...



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Our local parish church lends itself well to painting and drawing. I've done it several times. Here's one of my simple ink and wash, crazy colour versions, painting and virtualy framed. The painting itself is 12" x 9".


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

There needs to be a wall somewhere just plastered with your work. I could spend hours looking at it.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

You are way more than kind Dick, many thanks for the comments


----------

